

No-Tech Posture Strap Raises $500k on Kickstarter - midas
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1123408990/betterback-perfect-posture-effortlessly

======
by_Seeing
I've been using a competitor but it's ugly and awkward. Excited for this one.

~~~
rock_hard
Which one were you using?

------
swany4
Tried a sameple and it works -- amazingly simple solution to a really annoying
problem

------
qwerty12394
Yessss. This is the EXACT type of thing I've been looking for for long
flights/bus rides/etc

------
renatosas
S __* U* and take my money! I couldn 't adapt to standing desks, I think that
will be my choice!

------
erickaplan
Wow, 500k for a strap.

------
Katk
Yes! Yes! Yes!!!!

